# Vapecon Saturday & Sunday event



## KaylaB

Hi all. I bought tickets for Vapecon for Saturday, but I want to find out is there any difference between the Saturday and Sunday event or are the same things happening on both days?


----------



## Rob Fisher

The events are still being planned but there will be live entertainment on Sat! As soon as the events are finalised we will post the full itinerary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Sorry for interfering here uncle @Rob Fisher , but @KaylaB ibe never attended a VapeCon, this will be my first. My main objective will be to meet and hang out with people I've "known" for years on the forum but never met. I see you're fairly new, so this may not be a driving force for you. What I have seen with a lot of the reptile expos I've attended is the following though. On the Saturday there is usually a lot of hype with first access to everything and a great atmosphere. The Sunday is just as good, and sometimes even though the "best" snakes have been sold the vendors have great specials as they don't want to transport a lot of stock back, so they have these little bursts of specials for short time frames. Not saying this is how this will work, but that is the way the reptile ones work. Also, I think Sunday might be a bit quieter if you really want to get more access to vendors and "celebrities" from the forum. At least this is how I see it going down. I could be wrong, lol, in which case, ignore what I have said. I'm looking forward to the whole weekend though. From what I've heard there is a lot to take in and probably the biggest gathering of vapers in one place at one time. I'm going to take full advantage of that to make new friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Sorry for interfering here uncle @Rob Fisher , but @KaylaB ibe never attended a VapeCon, this will be my first. My main objective will be to meet and hang out with people I've "known" for years on the forum but never met. I see you're fairly new, so this may not be a driving force for you. What I have seen with a lot of the reptile expos I've attended is the following though. On the Saturday there is usually a lot of hype with first access to everything and a great atmosphere. The Sunday is just as good, and sometimes even though the "best" snakes have been sold the vendors have great specials as they don't want to transport a lot of stock back, so they have these little bursts of specials for short time frames. Not saying this is how this will work, but that is the way the reptile ones work. Also, I think Sunday might be a bit quieter if you really want to get more access to vendors and "celebrities" from the forum. At least this is how I see it going down. I could be wrong, lol, in which case, ignore what I have said. I'm looking forward to the whole weekend though. From what I've heard there is a lot to take in and probably the biggest gathering of vapers in one place at one time. I'm going to take full advantage of that to make new friends.



wtf ?

you've never been to Vapecon !

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> wtf ?
> 
> you've never been to Vapecon !



Social anxiety bro... I had to start small, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

@Viper_SA - Its my 1st VapeCon as well, and am looking forward to meeting members and putting faces to the names

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Social anxiety bro... I had to start small, lol



...glad I could help

I trust we'll be seeing you 22 OCT 22

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> ...glad I could help
> 
> I trust we'll be seeing you 22 OCT 22



I'm on standby  and I'm not too sure how the crowd would react if I asked to swap out having been off sick and all. Going to try my best though. For VapeCon I even took two days leave afterwards to make sure I have time to play with them should I maybe get new toys there, lol. Not going to miss that again. Already have my weekend pass bought and paid for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Angelskeeper said:


> @Viper_SA - Its my 1st VapeCon as well, and am looking forward to meeting members and putting faces to the names



Yup, my main reason for going. Some great people on this forum whose hands I'd like to shake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> I'm on standby  and I'm not too sure how the crowd would react if I asked to swap out having been off sick and all. Going to try my best though. For VapeCon I even took two days leave afterwards to make sure I have time to play with them should I maybe get new toys there, lol. Not going to miss that again. Already have my weekend pass bought and paid for.



no worries, see you at Vapecon !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Angelskeeper said:


> @Viper_SA - Its my 1st VapeCon as well, and am looking forward to meeting members and putting faces to the names


some of us don't have lekker faces though!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

I agree with @Viper_SA 
Best part about VapeCon for enthusiasts here is meeting the people we have interacted with online for a long time.
At least that is what was the best for me over the years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Angelskeeper

Paul33 said:


> some of us don't have lekker faces though!


Well then I'll fit in perfectly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KaylaB

Viper_SA said:


> Sorry for interfering here uncle @Rob Fisher , but @KaylaB ibe never attended a VapeCon, this will be my first. My main objective will be to meet and hang out with people I've "known" for years on the forum but never met. I see you're fairly new, so this may not be a driving force for you. What I have seen with a lot of the reptile expos I've attended is the following though. On the Saturday there is usually a lot of hype with first access to everything and a great atmosphere. The Sunday is just as good, and sometimes even though the "best" snakes have been sold the vendors have great specials as they don't want to transport a lot of stock back, so they have these little bursts of specials for short time frames. Not saying this is how this will work, but that is the way the reptile ones work. Also, I think Sunday might be a bit quieter if you really want to get more access to vendors and "celebrities" from the forum. At least this is how I see it going down. I could be wrong, lol, in which case, ignore what I have said. I'm looking forward to the whole weekend though. From what I've heard there is a lot to take in and probably the biggest gathering of vapers in one place at one time. I'm going to take full advantage of that to make new friends.


That sounds awesome thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KaylaB

Rob Fisher said:


> The events are still being planned but there will be live entertainment on Sat! As soon as the events are finalised we will post the full itinerary!


Thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JacoF

vicTor said:


> wtf ?
> 
> you've never been to Vapecon !


Will be my first vapecon aswell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

